# How Many?



## FAY (Dec 13, 2012)

How many lizards in this pic?? These are some of ours.


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 13, 2012)

4 or 5?


----------



## PieBald (Dec 13, 2012)

I see 3


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 13, 2012)

my "guess" (4).........solar 17


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 13, 2012)

3



but im prob WRONG


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 13, 2012)

I can def see 4 (if im seeing right) but im not sure if I can see a another or not?


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm going 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I can see 3 but there's obviously some sort of trick......


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 13, 2012)

2 x EWD (or 1 x GWD?) and 1 x Frilly??


----------



## Reptilez123 (Dec 13, 2012)

3?


----------



## reptinate (Dec 13, 2012)

4


----------



## Supra_man87 (Dec 13, 2012)

I can see 3 and an extra tail... So I'm going with 4


----------



## aj1992p (Dec 13, 2012)

I can only see 3? :\


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 13, 2012)

Mmm I see a tail but I don't know if it's a different dragon?


----------



## rockethead (Dec 13, 2012)

common fay whats the answer i see 3 but it looks like more


----------



## BIGBANG (Dec 13, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> 2 x EWD (or 1 x GWD?) and 1 x Frilly??



agree on the first guess, but the second is the strangest looking frilly i have seen.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 13, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> agree on the first guess, but the second is the strangest looking frilly i have seen.



Haha! Yeah, me too.. Oops.. *the shame*


----------



## FAY (Dec 13, 2012)

hehehe 1 Eastern Water Dragon. 1 Gippsland Water Dragon and 1 Barbata.


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay so that thing hanging down that looks like a tail is just part of the tree? lol my bad.


----------



## PieBald (Dec 13, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Okay so that thing hanging down that looks like a tail is just part of the tree? lol my bad.



That's the EWDs tail


----------



## rockethead (Dec 13, 2012)

i thought there was more that three at first


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 13, 2012)

python_rep said:


> That's the EWDs tail



Ohhh now I see, gosh now I feel even more stupid hahaha. I blame the tree :facepalm:


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Ohhh now I see, gosh now I feel even more stupid hahaha. I blame the tree :facepalm:



At least you have a tree to blame... I've got nothing... 

:lol:


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 13, 2012)

Did I win one of your snakes then?... Cause u forgot to state the prize lol


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 13, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Did I win one of your snakes then?... Cause u forgot to state the prize lol



U have that stunning albino in mind aye?


----------



## FAY (Dec 13, 2012)

No prizes LOL


----------



## saintanger (Dec 13, 2012)

4? can only see 3 but seems to be a tail that does not belong to that EWD

so its 3, that guys got a tricky tail lol


----------



## FAY (Dec 13, 2012)

There is only 3..


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 14, 2012)

Great looking EWD on the left. I like the black forearms.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 14, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Great looking EWD on the left. I like the black forearms.


Im with you on that one.. he is a cracker.. 


Are they in a pit of you just put them out on the tree for some sun? they ever try to leg it?


----------



## FAY (Dec 14, 2012)

In our pit. There is a sticky on here...titled "Building a Pit'..


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 14, 2012)

I see three and a tail.. which is not there without a lizard attached, so I think 4. And i LOVE that you let them climb your trees and have a lovely natural fun time outdoors - Fabulous!!


----------

